# Bloquer un site sur Firefox



## acromion (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour !

je souhaiterais bloquer l´accès à un site sur Firefox, mais impossible de trouver comment on fait ?
quelqu´un aurait il une méthode ( simple ) ?

Merci d´avance !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

bonjour 
très simple
ajouter des extensions  faites pour
( y en a plusieurs)

et personnaliser la liste de blocage

j'ai fait UNE recherche possible sur la liste énorme d'extensions firefox , avec le mot "parental"
(y en a d'autres possibles)
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/search?q=parental&status=4


----------



## acromion (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci ! ok je ne connaissais pas le principe des extensions.

J´ai essayé avec l´extension Blocksite mais j´ai un message d´erreur : The jar file blocksite.jar could´nt be launched. Check the console for possible error messages.

En cherchant sur google je m´apercois qu´il me manque peut être Winzip, c´est a ca que correspond un fichier Jar ?

Peut être est ce incompatible avec Firefox 2.0.0.11 ou Mac OS X ?

Merci de votre aide, c´est pas gagné


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

tu ne connaissais pas les extensions Firefox?
Mais c'est en gros le seul réel intérêt de FF
(je plaisante)

des milliers de trucs qui personnalisent l'utilisation
( attention de pas en activer trop en simultané , plus t'en as(actives)  plus ca bouffe de la ram et plus tu peux avoir des conflits)

jar c'est un format de fichier
en passant toujours verifier si face à l'extension tu as l'icone Mac si y a pas c'est pas pour mac

edit correctif
ca dépend des pages 
( et lire la vraie page mozilla  de l'extension , pas le résumé en resultat de recherche)

chaque developpeur crée son texte , certains mettent l'icone d'autres non 
certains ont la gentillesse de donner des détails , d'autres pas

-
il faut bien comprendre que les extensions sont des outils externes ( pas faits par firefox)
donc il y a de tout
du mal faiit et du bien fait

edit 2 i*mportant*
on ne charge les extensions *QUE* via firefox
(install automatisée)


----------



## acromion (18 Janvier 2008)

je débute en informatique ! merci pour tes explications et ta patience..
Je souhaiterais installer le module BlockSite car je souhaite bloquer des adresses précises et non filtrer par des mots clés.

Si je n´arrive pas à ouvrir un fichier Jar, est ce que cela signifie que je n´ai pas Winzip ? je cherche à le télécharger gratuitement pour Mac mais tout ce que je trouve est payant..


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

je viens de l'installer sans souci

tu as quel Firefox?
Es tu passé par *firefox* pour l'installer ?
( c'est automatique!)

tu cliques le lien de chargement
ca te le charge ( dans le lieu prévu par firefox)
tu as une fenetre de suivi
et de là tu règles les preferences

exemple factice avec  un site factice LESITE-BLOQUE.com


----------



## acromion (18 Janvier 2008)

J´ai Firefox 2.0.0.11.

En téléchargeant Blocksite par Firefox, ca me redémarre Firefox et je reviens à la fenêtre de téléchargement, sans que cela n´affiche la fenêtre de suivi.
Rien sur le bureau non plus.

c´est en faisant une recherche dans le Finder que je vois dans "autre" une fichier blocksite.jar, je double clique dessus et j´ai un message the jar file could´nt be launched...

En fait je viens de m ´apercevoir qu´il avait bien été installé dans les modules complémentaires et en cliquant sur Préférences je trouve la mëme fenêtre que tu obtiens automatiquement...

Merci de ton aide !! ( je me suis noyée dans un verre d´eau ! )


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

soyons clairs
Pour installer une extension 
1 passer par *Firefox*
2- Aller sur le site des extensions chez mozilla
3- faire sa recherche
4-cliquer sur le lien dans les pages de chez mozilla 
on est alors sur la page de l'extension - chez mozilla
là il y a des infos et un lien d'installation
( en general c'est un petit logo "installer")
et normalement ( sauf si autres reglages perso)
5- cliquer installer
ceci télecharge -drectement où il faut - l'extension

la fenetre  " modules complementaires" s'ouvre
là il y a 
-la liste des extensions installées ( activéees ou desactivées ou qui vont etre installées)
6- on selectionne celle concernée pour l'activer-la desactiver -la desinstaller 
ou régler ses preferences

il est inutile de passer par le finder

la fenetre de module est AUSSI ouvrable via le menu firefox/outils/ modules complementaires


----------



## Steph0881 (19 Janvier 2008)

Pour ma part, quand j'ai un site à bloquer, je le bloque directement dans l'admin de mon routeur. Donc, pas de chance de visiter le site sous un autre navigateur (Safari etc...).

En même temps, il est bloqué par tout le monde partout.


----------

